# Is this how you fix my sd card issue. external and internal etc



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, fellows, I just got my S3 Wed and have it rooted, bootloader unlocked, and cwm 6 point something. I am running the liquid rom at the moment, coming from the AOKP rom before that. I'm also from a droid X which was my first smartphone, but not my first linux use.

So I see that my phone didn't include an SD card. That sucks. I assumed it did. But it's using a partition or at least a mnt point as the sd. When I think sd I think external sd. But I have sd0 and sd1 for internal and external respectively. I can see advantages to this. Games and the like that enjoy downloading data to your sd would actually be on internal memory. Cool because I hated having my sd on my X full of maps from one of the open source navigation apps for a few states. A Gameloft game (only 90Mb but that's why I only have one! sd space! music! media! etc. not software data. So in a way it's nice. Because I never figured out a way to put that gameloft or map data onto my phone. Probably in a config file somewhere I'd imagine but could be baked into the apk. I don't know and never looked.

Anyway I came across this about just switching the mount locations and figure it'll work here assuming we have an fstab file like a linux distro which is what I consider roms to be. Mini linux distros. or Embeded maybe. Anywho, here it is below.

Posted sometime last december



> k scrub-a-dub-dubs googling would have answered this question already and so would the XDA forum search, but since its the holidays i'll help you both out.
> 
> 1) get Root explorer, and you're going to need root access. I'll wait.
> 
> ...


Now, our names in the fstab file may be different but it should work for us if need be.

In other news, since you're already here. Can I flash a kernel over a rom, or must I flash kernel, then rom. and do you guys have any recommendations? I'm sure its been asked a zillion times, but I love knowing what other think of particular roms / kernels / mods, I value your opinion unlike companies/politicians who actually use that phrase all too often. Anyway I just thought of an argument that could be said about me posting being the samething, but it's not a philosophy phorum.


----------

